# Had the family over this week-end



## Ken N Tx (Feb 16, 2016)

Fun times!!
.


----------



## IKE (Feb 16, 2016)

Great picture Ken but that doesn't look like a 'family' picture to me.......kinda looks more like a posse or a NRA poster. :thumbsup1:


----------



## Shalimar (Feb 16, 2016)

Eek.


----------



## SeaBreeze (Feb 16, 2016)

Great picture Ken, looks like everyone was having a lot of fun!  I've seen one of you past pics of the family visiting, and I think it's wonderful that you all are so close with each other and can enjoy some target practice at your place!  I bet they look forward to these visits a lot!  :cool2:


----------



## Ken N Tx (Feb 17, 2016)

SeaBreeze said:


> Great picture Ken, looks like everyone was having a lot of fun!  I've seen one of you past pics of the family visiting, and I think it's wonderful that you all are so close with each other and can enjoy some target practice at your place!  I bet they look forward to these visits a lot!  :cool2:



When we announce a get together, one of the first questions is can we bring the guns....


----------



## FazeFour (Feb 17, 2016)

My step-grandfather was a gunsmith. He and Grandma lived up in the mountains in Eastern California - a place called Forbestown that had only fifteen residence at the time. He built and repaired guns and rifles in a shop he'd built about a hundred yards or so from their cabin. I was nine when he and Dad allowed me to participate in target practice on his home-made firing range there. It was the first time in my life I'd held a gun, let alone shoot one. It was awesome, and I was pretty good at it. There was a spot beyond the shop that Grandma liked to take us to. About a half-acre thicket of wildflowers that she called Heaven On Earth. Mom and my sister didn't enjoy our visits there much, particularly  because there was no indoor plumbing...we had to use an out-house, and we bathed over an enameled pan of cold water. But I loved it; the pines, the snow, the seclusion; the whole bit.

Forbestown has grown up some since Grandma and Grampa H. died years ago. There's a sleazy bar in the spot where Grandma's Heaven On Earth used to be, and Grampa's old firing range is a parking lot. I haven't seen it, and don't want to.


----------



## Cookie (Feb 17, 2016)

Very interesting and looks like a family that shoots together stays together, but I didn't know children were allowed to handle guns.


----------



## SeaBreeze (Feb 17, 2016)

Ken N Tx said:


> When we announce a get together, one of the first questions is can we bring the guns....



Oh, I bet, looks like they have lots of fun at these family gatherings.  Nothing better than having someone who owns property where you can target practice without being with a bunch of strangers at a range.


----------



## Underock1 (Feb 17, 2016)

Ken N Tx said:


> Fun times!!
> .
> View attachment 26908



You were complaining just a few days ago that "The kids don"t visit now". Looks like you have a great family who really enjoy getting together. Guns are not my thing. We do have to do _something_ about them, but I have done target shooting a few times with friends and relatives, including kids and it _is _fun and makes for a happy time. Enjoy.


----------



## Lon (Feb 17, 2016)

Who was getting married?


----------



## Linda (Feb 17, 2016)

Great picture Ken.  And see, they DO come to visit sometimes.


----------



## Ken N Tx (Feb 18, 2016)

Underock1 said:


> You were complaining just a few days ago that "The kids don"t visit now". Looks like you have a great family who really enjoy getting together. Guns are not my thing. We do have to do _something_ about them, but I have done target shooting a few times with friends and relatives, including kids and it _is _fun and makes for a happy time. Enjoy.



The kids do show when they are invited!! The event was to meet my Grandson's future wife, he is a Marine and she is in the Navy..


----------



## Ken N Tx (Feb 18, 2016)

Cookie said:


> Very interesting and looks like a family that shoots together stays together, but I didn't know children were allowed to handle guns.



My 11 year old Grandson (on the left) is a crack shot!! His first shot was a soda can set at 75 yards and he nailed it..He has 2 rifles of his own.


----------



## Linda (Feb 18, 2016)

Yes Cookie, kids are allowed to handle guns.  And hopefully with adult supervision for awhile.  My grandson who is almost 22 has lived his whole life in a log cabin his mom grew up in on 87 acres in the mts next to Forest Service land so he is really in the wilderness.  When I see him next I'll ask him how old he was when he shot his first gun.  He also grew up killing rattlesnakes by his house and a couple even in the house  (he said a shovel is the thing to use not a gun) and lives around bears and mt lions but loves animals and never shots them except with a camera.  Everyone with a pistol or rifle is not a mad killer.


----------



## Linda (Feb 18, 2016)

Ken, congrats on the engagement of your grandson!


----------

